# Is it true what is written on this site about the war of wrath?



## Turin_Turambar (Sep 7, 2021)

TolkienWiki: War__of__Wrath


The article on this site says maglor and maedhros fought in the battle of wrath. do you think there is any truth to it? Is this article correct? The question is serious. Because whether maglor and maedhros are in the war of wrath is being discussed on many sites, especially on reddit. If someone who knows, we will remove the question marks about this subject.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 7, 2021)

I think someone asked this question before 









Did Maglor and Maedhros fight in war of wrath?


Are there any quotes from an article or book about maglor and maedhros fighting in the war of wrath? Did these two brothers fight in the war of wrath?




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Sep 7, 2021)

Elthir said:


> I think someone asked this question before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right but there is a difference in meaning.If you paid attention, I wanted to say how true the writings on the site I gave on this subject were.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 7, 2021)

How can we trust this web page? I can't find anything there about the prophecy of Andreth


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 7, 2021)

Ecthelion Of The Fountain said:


> TolkienWiki: War__of__Wrath
> 
> 
> The article on this site says maglor and maedhros fought in the battle of wrath. do you think there is any truth to it? Is this article correct? The question is serious. Because whether maglor and maedhros are in the war of wrath is being discussed on many sites, especially on reddit. If someone who knows, we will remove the question marks about this subject.


I doubt it, though I suppose it's possible. The War of Wrath lasted a long time and they could have participated in it in a minor fashion.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 8, 2021)

ZehnWaters said:


> Ecthelion Of The Fountain said:
> 
> 
> > TolkienWiki: War__of__Wrath
> ...


Sometimes my reading is too hasty (and not just for Treebeard's taste).

First, it's either Great Battle or War of Wrath; there is no Battle of Wrath.

The only thing, AFAIK, certain about Maedhros and Maglor is that they were still alive after after the War of Wrath. I don't believe there is any mention either way about their having fought in it or not. I agree with ZehnWaters that it is _possible_ that they participated, though I have my serious doubts that they would have been accepted into the Host of the Valar, as they were the two surviving members of the hard core of the Rebellion of the Noldor.
As to the War of Wrath lasting so long: first to call it a "Battle" of any sort with that kind of duration is downright silly. I have the strong suspicion that this detail is one JRRT needed to take a very hard look at, about its plausibility (but never did). With Morgoth's (terrestrial) hosts being described as being routed utterly, why would it have taken more than a few days, at most weeks? The final assault by the flying dragons was over in a night ...

So I see the statement in the link "Maedhros and Maglor, though having fought against Morgoth in the GreatBattle" to be an assumption that is not impossible, but I'd like to see writing by JRRT that states this explicitly, otherwise it is a guess that may or may not be "true".


----------



## Elthir (Sep 8, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> ( . . . ) but I'd like to see writing by JRRT that states this explicitly, ( . . . )



Me too! So far, there's no _explicit_ reference that I know of.

And sadly for me, there's only one index page reference to Maedros/Maedhros/Maidros in GNOME, where CFH comments about the Elves as ambidexters.


----------



## TheManInTheMoon (Sep 8, 2021)

Where is it said that the Elves of Beleriand did not fight in WoW? I mean, in JRR writings. Not in the editorial choices his son made in published Silmarillion.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 8, 2021)

TheManInTheMoon said:


> Where is it said that the Elves of Beleriand did not fight in WoW? I mean, in JRR writings. Not in the editorial choices his son made in published Silmarillion.


Where is it said that they did? As long as there is no explicit yea or nay in writing on any topic by JRRT, all we can do is speculate about plausibilities.


----------



## TheManInTheMoon (Sep 8, 2021)

"Of the march of the host of Fionwe to the North little is said in any tale; for in his armies went none of those Elves who had dwelt and suffered in the Hither Lands, and who made the histories of those days that still are known; and tidings of these things they learned long afterward from their kinsfolk, the Light- elves of Valinor. But at the last Fionwe came up out of the West, and the challenge of his trumpets filled the sky; and he summoned unto him all Elves and Men from Hithlum unto the East; and Beleriand was ablaze with the glory of his arms, for the sons of the Gods were young and fair and terrible, and the mountains rang beneath their feet." 

Seems like JRR himself had said none of the Elves of Beleriand went there. But this is from a 1937 writing. In FOTR (1954) Elrond clearly says he was present in the ruin of Thangorodim. Elrond! You know, a loremaster. Say what you want about him being still a Half Elven who hadn't chose his race until the end of WoW, but you can't deny that he became an Elvish loremaster and he ought to tell Bilbo and others about WoW. Elrond was there and naturally we should've known the details if he was there to witness and record these.

Moreover this is kinda vague. Is it saying that none of the Elves of Beleriand were with him during his march to the North but they came to him after he reached there and summoned them all?

Open for different interpretations I guess. 

As for the question if the Elves of other side of the Misty Mountains fought in WoW... No, they didn't. They didn't hear the summons of Eonwë. In one of Galadriel versions where she passed to Lorien in First Age, it is explicitly said "too late she heard the summons of Fionwë"


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 8, 2021)

Michael Martinez wrote about this (been scouring his website):
It's down towards the end https://middle-earth.xenite.org/in-feanors-footsteps/


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Sep 9, 2021)

ZehnWaters said:


> Michael Martinez wrote about this (been scouring his website):
> It's down towards the end https://middle-earth.xenite.org/in-feanors-footsteps/


It is also worth looking at this article.


https://imgur.com/a/vjysJSX


----------



## m4r35n357 (Nov 3, 2021)

Wow (sic!). I genuinely didn't know about this article when I wrote all that stuff (in another thread) that agrees with it, honest 

[EDIT] OK I feel better on a re-read; he did not mention the corroboration in the Later Annals of Beleriand (which CT was not aware of at the time of publication).

[EDIT 2] Turns out that thread was a submission of the article above . . . full circle!


----------

